# Cheap furniture in cairo



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

E bought a chalet in sokhna and we are looking for modern simple furniture that will not break the bank. We need a kitchen, à bedroom and a sofa set coffee table. Will consider 2nd hand if good quality thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ikea!


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------

